# Plastic Sisters of Battle



## Spartacus (May 23, 2015)

Hi Folks. I put up a thread a while ago asking for help and suggestions with converting myself some Sisters of Battle for use as a Chaos Force. See Here. The advice was helpful, and I've at last got some results to show.

I haven't got much to share yet, just a couple of photos of unbased models, as I've yet to decide what I'm doing with the basing. This is probably the heaviest project I've done, at least army wide, though I did convert myself a Kharybdis once...

Without further ado, the models.

One Bolter Lady.









A Bolter Lady, an icon bearer, and a melta Lady. Tanks beware!









I did fib a little, they aren't entirely plastic considering their heads are metal...


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice use of the heads, I have some and am tempted to try some sisters with the ones I have spare. Never considered using...dark elves(?) as the bodies, they work really well! Did you try any other combinations?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking good! Excited to see where you go with it.


----------



## Spartacus (May 23, 2015)

@Fluketrain
Aye, I used the Dark Elf Crossbow people for the bodies! I considered using Kabalite warriors as they're apparently the standard, but I felt that they didn't look heavy enough for power armour. So I shopped around and thought that the chainmail skirt added something to the look. I went with them in the end because this was weeks before the announcement that we'd eventually get proper plastic sisters. But I'm going to incorporate them into the army still when I get the proper models and just say they're actually just wearing an older proto-variant of the SoB power armour as we know it. They're surprisingly easy to convert, and I should have 40 of them by the time I'm done. So I'm definitely going to have a good infantry base to mix up the new plastics in. Here's hoping for plastic exorcists too.
@The Gunslinger
Cheers mate, I hope that I deliver goodness unto you all. Out of curiosity does anyone know where I could have custom transfers made, I probably shouldn't ask here but I'm considering banner designs and I'm not quite up to freehanding.


----------

